# Arowana swimming at an angle



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive been super busy with school and today I checked up on my arowana, I notice the eyes are cloudy and he is not eating. After closer examination I noticed the rear end of the fish near the tail is seemingly too buoyant and is floating above the water, although the fish seems active.

The first thing I did was changed the water and added salt and melafix for his cloud eye.

Anyone know what else could be wrong with him?

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you should also test the water.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Does he look bloated? Swim bladder problem maybe?


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

I dont see any bloating at all, hes very slim in the stomach actually. =(


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like your fish is ill or very stressed; post a video if you can and you might get a more accurate diagnosis.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

I am in the midst of final exams... I dont own a camera that can take decent pics or video =(

I really hope 2 water changes per day and the addition of salt and melafix will do the trick.

He is not eating at, is there any other foods that I could try to boost appetite? Its been a good week or 2 of no food.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are some pictures, take note that the head is below the water and the rear of the fish is consistantly floating to a point almost above the water... also the yellow tinge on one of the eyes.


























Upon closer examination, i realised my heater was OFF! Ive added even more salt and melafix. Now my main concern is that he must be starving what kind of food should buy him to get somehting in him?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

BluEwOrM said:


> Here are some pictures, take note that the head is below the water and the rear of the fish is consistantly floating to a point almost above the water... also the yellow tinge on one of the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melafix is more for external things, this is definitely internal. It could be many things from swim bladder disease to baterial infection


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Also the tail is tilted downwards, what should I do for an internal infection?


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Try feeding live crickets and kingworms.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

once again, how about posting ur water parameter? this will be the first thing i do.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Should I try using garlic to increase appetite?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

check water parameters.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> check water parameters.


He doesnt really listen.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry Charles, im not sure if it is me who doesnt listen... as I would like to say once again I am in the midst of final exams. If time allows I will get the water parameters.

Thanks for everyones contribution.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd suggest to take the 10 mins to check your water parameters, as busy as you are, as it could save your fish's life.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, did one really quickly.

My ph is low, 5.5-6.0 range
Nitrates about 0.4mg/l
Ammonia - 0

Ive just added some ph up and equilibrium. Guess ill continue with my twice daily water changes to lower the nitrates.

Ive got to get back to studying and I can only hope he gets better.

Thanks everyone


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Water testing is much easier and faster to do than water change. It can tell you how your water is. We are all trying to help. Most of the time, when fish is sick, it is usually water quality. instead of guessing using medication, spend five minutes testing your water can save you te and money and un-necessary usage of medication.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I know nothing about keeping aro`s but do hope he gets better. With your heater being off, hopefully that will help to warm the tank back up as its been cold out. Again with aro`s can you turn the heat up a bit more, can they tolerate it?

To increase your PH to be stable, I use either crushed coral or oyster shells in the filter.

Good luck with your exams, my daughter is in the middle of hers too, before christmas break.


----------

